# PCOS and kinda depressed...



## TearInYourHand (Apr 8, 2007)

OK so, I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS. I am honestly feeling kinda depressed over this...for one main reason. The whole fertility issue. Even though I am in NO WAY considering children now (I am 25 and I only have a 'kinda' boyfriend haha) it really depresses me that I may have trouble, or *gasp* not be able to havd children later on. Or that I may have like sextuplets because of some fertility drug I have to be on.

If anyone with PCOS, or anyone someone knows with PCOS has had success with having kids, I'd really like to hear your story. I think it'd give me some hope, which I really need. My doc is nice, but kind of vague when discussing this with me.

Also, if anyone with PCOS would like to share what they do to stay healthy, meds, etc. I'd welcome it. I am currently just on oral contraceptives.

Thanks a lot guys. Dimensions is such a place of support and I could really use some right now.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 8, 2007)

sent you a PM


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 8, 2007)

wow, thank you crazygrad. i got your pm and it was much appreciated.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sure some of it is stuff you know, but if you find anything that you can take to your DR and get some help, then I'll have done my job and earned my keep, cosmically speaking.

PCOS sucks and alot of what makes it suck is stuff you can't (or shouldn't) talk about in polite circles.


----------



## Missy9579 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have PCOS ,,,I was diagnosed about 3 years ago. 

It causes me to be considered diabetic, and I have to check my blood sugars twice a day. I take Glucophage to keep them regular. 

It causes me to have irregular periods, although for the last 3 years I was on teh Depo shot, and had no period. I have recently opted to try the pill,,mainly to see if my body was well enough to regulate itself, since I seem to have most of my female problems under control. This is the first step I am taking towards reproduction. Im not having a baby right this second, but hope to be able to try in a year. And since the shot takes a year to get out of your system, it was time to get off it.

I dont have too many of the symptoms of PCOS,,,other than irregular periods, obese, and diabetes. Other things can be skin tags, actual cysts, excessive faical hair etc... 

I too worry about not being able to conceive....my doctor told me it would most likely be able to happen with Clomid....although I have a hand in knowing because I have a 9 year old daughter ( I had when I was 17)....and my doctor also said she would not male me try for a few years as some do....given my problems and treatment, she would have me try naturally for about 6-9 months and then intervien....which is positive to me.

So all in all. PCOS doesnt effect my life too much,,,I take it in stride, and am hopeful that one day I will welcome another healthy baby!


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 8, 2007)

I know a few women that were able to conceive fairly easy by taking clomid and or metformin(glucophage) which is used to help control diabetes. Don't worry too much, you're still young and by the time you want to have kids, who knows how much easier it might be then.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Apr 8, 2007)

I have PCOS and I have had 2 healthy boys.....I did have to do fertility drugs but I did get pregnant with out fertility drugs to. I am also on metformin/glucophage twice a day. I did have gestational diabetes when I was preggo. I remember being in the Dr's office when he told me i had it and everything he said to me was a blur during all I heard was PCOS blah blah blah. Turns out it is not as scary as I thought. I think the scariest part of PCOS is the label like we have been marked with a disease. The great part is knowing you have it so when you do get pregnant or want to get pregnant your dr's will give you great care. I did have a greater risk of miscarriage due to PCOS and I did have miscarriages more then I wanted but I was blessed with my 2 boys. I hope you cheer up soon.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been living with PCOS since I was 18 and it is hard work as i had all the bad symptoms no periods, cysts, excessive facial hair, mood swings BLAH BLAH BLAH

My doctor did not give me any information about it and had to find it out myself, I didn't realise how many people had it until i started researching about it. There are lots of support groups around to help so check them out, PM me if you would like some links


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2007)

I had undiagnosed PCOS when I got pregnant with my son (surprise! so no fertility drugs needed). I think it's an individual thing and you just won't know if you can or not until you know, but I wouldn't rule it out, Tear.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 8, 2007)

I have PCOS and also two healthy grown children.....and my daughter also has been diagnosed with PCOS.....seems to run in the family!

Really though, besides a few annoying little problems...no biggie for us.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2007)

A good friend of mine has PCOS. While she never had biological children, she did have a son through adoption!  He's a great kid.

Point being, there are many ways your life can end up just fantastic and perfect, having children "au naturale," with fertility drugs, or through adoption, or, hell, even child-free.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 9, 2007)

The good news about PCOS, TearInYourHand, is that the earlier it's diagnosed, and the younger you are, the more likely you'll be able to get good treatment and manage it. It doesn't have to mean infertility (as you're seeing), but early diagnosis and treatment are very helpful.

The only thing I can add is to check out www.soulcysters.com and also to be sure your doc gives you good information about treatment. If s/he can't, or won't, then switching docs might be a good idea. Reproductive endocrinologists are the most knowledgeable about PCOS and are usually up to date with the most recent information.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been very open about my PCOS in my posts. It can cause weight gain and make it near impossible to lose weight. This is my biggest struggle with it, but I am dealing with it the best I can.

My 2nd worst pet peeve is the faicial hair which seems to have gotten worse after my Ectopic pregnancy in Feb.

And then the mood swings. I'm a normal stable person until a week before I come on. Most would have PMS...but I have PMS x's 10. I get so irrationally depressed that it's insane.

As for getting pregnant....I was told due to PCOS and being so heavy that I would never get pregnant....well in Jan I got pregnant without any drugs. It is my belief that it ended up ectopic because I take Provera to start my cycle. All the articles I read said and inbalance in hormones (which provera is) is what causes the ilfated pregnancy. So I have a believe that I could very well get pregnant again, although after my experience I am avoiding it as much as possible.

Don't be disheartened....the Dr's word is not the end all be all. Miracles happen, patients aren't always a statistic.....you may have PCOS but there is always hope.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 9, 2007)

My wife has it and she takes the glucophage. We just had our third baby about a month ago despite the fact that she has maybe 2 periods per year. We only tried for our first and she took Clomid(klomid?) But since then we have had 2 more without even trying. So keep hope alive! We never thought we would be able to have any, now we have a housefull!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 13, 2007)

So since the health board isn't up and running yet and I've a question so I searched and found this thread.

I only have one strange symptom and I'm curious what it means and whether or not I should be concerned about PCOS.

I've noticed new body hair. As in, never in my life was it there, but in the last year or so its...er...sprouted. No reason to go into detail there, I suppose.

I'm not finding much googling. I don't really seem to have any of the other PCOS symptoms. Is there anything else I should be looking into? Hormone levels?

(I understand that no one can give true medical advice here. I'll go to a doctor immediately if it seems necessary. Seems a bit awkward to have extra hair be a reason to go to the doctor, but I know my body and I don't like changes!)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 13, 2007)

I also have PCOS, and I think the most predictable thing about it is that it's not predictable. My mom had it, and so do both of my sisters. And all of us have differing degrees of the symptoms.

I have the facial hair, weight gain, lack of periods (which led to hyperplasia--thickening of my uterine lining, so now I have to take Provera just to get a period)--and this really sucks when you're trying to get pregnant. Every three to four months I do an EPT, and then do a cycle of Provera when it turns out negative. 

I have nothing close to diabetes, though, and since my sugars are normal, I have seen two OB/GYNs who have stated metformin is not a good option. They won't give me Clomid, either, until I get my BMI down to around 40. Right now it's over 60. 

Oh, yeah, and hair where there shouldn't be....and I'll leave it at that.

I did do some looking into herbal treatments. I have been taking Vitex, or chasteberry, for a few months and have had one period occur w/o the Provera. Hoping for more progress. One of the OB/GYNs said it can't hurt.

Vickie: I had also found that "soulcysters" site, and second your recommendation.


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

I really don't have anything to add, since I admit to being woefully ill-informed about PCOS, but I want to keep this thread near the top because this is such important information. It's a far more common condition than I realized. 

Tear, you'll be ok-- listen to these great women who know of what they speak. *HUG*


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 14, 2007)

A question....how do you check if you have it? Is it a blood test? Or other means. Hope this isnt a stupid question.
Stacey


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 14, 2007)

I wondered recently if I had PCOS, as I had suddenly become diabetic, was having very erratic periods and had got some hair when none had been before. It just suddenly appeared. Now, this IS polite circles and I really believe that things SHOULD be spoken about it them, or how can people find things out for themselves. Talk of "shouldnt be spoken about in polite circles", when referring to symptoms of a condition that people here may be unaware they have, its backward looking and Victorian to my mind. We aren't here to stare, or jab with a stick saying "ewww" we are sharing information about a medical condition, and the more info, the better, surely? We are all adults (or should be). If a person feels too uncomfortable to discuss their symptons, then that's a different story, and they shouldn't feel pressured into sharing. I noticed some hair had appeared on my lower belly, maybe about five inches below my belly button. So there!  

On seeing my doctor, he felt I didnt have PCOS for several reasons and that my symptoms were a combination of several other medical issues I've been having. Sooo, if you do have several of the PCOS symptoms and are reading this thread, you may not have it either, but best to be checked.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 14, 2007)

Get yourself a specialist who doesn't blame your weight, but deals with it appropriately. Mine shares an office with my ob/gyn, so they're able to work together to provide me excellent treatment. My weight is only an issue when it truly is an issue.

Make friends with a good esthetician.  I found waxing to be a reasonable method of hair removal for all those weird bits that pop up. The pain isn't so bad after a time or two.

Eat more protein and complex carbs. I happen to have mild insulin resistance, but I've heard others who say they just feel better doing this.

Don't assume biological motherhood is completely out of the question. It really depends on so many factors. Remember that it's a "syndrome", so there aren't hard and fast rules about how your body will be affected.

I second the suggestion to use the SoulCysters website. I tried talking about things on other websites, and I just felt like people were dismissive of what I was going through. There are a few books out there, but I found far more information for free through that site.


----------



## Brenda (May 14, 2007)

I have PCOS and the only thing that helped me was diet. The doctors swore if I lost weight I would reduce symptoms but those attempts would bring on one menses and nothing after that. When I radically changed what I was eating and the volume my period returned and has been normal for over two years. Now I am not suggesting weight loss because the fact is I have been at much lower weights since being diagnosed and had the full range of symptoms.

I had severe symptoms and nearly all have been alleviated. Normal cycle, no longer showing signs of pre diabetes, no more excessive hair growth (what was already there will not disappear and I had lasered away) no more darkening around my neck etc I had tried metformin and other drugs with no real improvement. 


Brenda


----------



## MissToodles (May 14, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> So since the health board isn't up and running yet and I've a question so I searched and found this thread.
> 
> I only have one strange symptom and I'm curious what it means and whether or not I should be concerned about PCOS.
> 
> ...



I remember you writing a while back about water retention/swelling. It may be symptoms related to your endocrine system. I would go to a doctor just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BBWPrncess4u (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so GLAD I found this forum. I have PCOS. I was diagnosed 2 years ago when I went for my very first OBGYN exam. The doctor said that I COULD get pregnant but it was very hard. I'm only 25 and I don't have any kids yet I'm single and waiting for that special someone. My question if anyone knows it is... can PCOS get WORSE? like my doctor said 2 years ago that It was very hard for me to conceive so what I'm trying to say is, when I get insurance and I go for a checkup, would there be a chance she could be like "It got worse you can't have kids" that would be my worst fear. I'm currently on Metformin 500mg 3x daily.


----------



## BBWPrncess4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I dont have insurance and I'm looking for a job so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2007)

Check out Planned Parenthood. They often work on a sliding scale and sometimes their visits are even free. I don't think they turn anyone away who has an inability to pay. That's one of the reasons I feel so good in supporting them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 8, 2007)

I think as long as you're treating your PCOS, then you're on the right track, and common sense would say it won't get worse... but - these are questions better asked of your doctor, or on one of the forums linked under resources that are specific to PCOS. 

And ditto on the rec for Planned Parenthood. They're an excellent resource for low cost ob/gyn care.


----------



## BBWPrncess4u (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I do have good news, I got approved for what they call "breast and cervical cancer grant" meaning all of my OBGYN exams are free so I have an appointment on the 27th to see how I'm progressing with my PCOS.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2007)

Great! Glad to hear it!

Also, definitely check out this place for info on PCOS. There is more information in that site than I've seen anywhere else. I don't often trust everything I read online, but I do trust the information from this site.


----------

